# At last - a round bobble



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

I have spent many hours over the past two weeks trying to make a nice rounded bobble. The hat I'm making has a large flower on the side of the crown and it is essential (to me) that the bobbles are as perfect as possible. The directions in the pattern are very clear but my execution of them is sadly lacking - the bobbles look more like horny warts.
I have looked through most of the threads under search, watched many videos and made several dozen of them. I have finally worked out a method which almost satisfies me. Blocking will no doubt improve them further.
I do not want to teach my grandmothers to suck eggs, (UK members will understand this) and someone else has most probably already unvented this but this is how I have made mine.

1 Knit (or purl) to 1 stitch before the bobble, K1.
2 In the next stitch KFBF (3 stitches)
3 Slide these 3 stitches back on to the left needle and give a slight tug.
4 KFB into 1st stitch, K1, KFB into last stitch. (5 stitches).
5 Slide these 5 stitches onto left needle and give a slight tug.
6 Knit across the row.
7 Slide these 5 stitches onto left needle and give a slight tug.
8 Knit across the row.
9 Turn work. Purl 2 tog, P1, Purl 2 tog.
10 Slip 1, K2tog. Pass slipped stitch over K2tog and give a slight tug. 
11 Squish the newly formed bobble between fingers to make a nice rounded shape. 
12 Knit the next stitch, carry on with knit or purl.

I have seen recommendations to knit into the back of the bobble on the next row, also to slip the stitch with the yarn forward. I have not found this to be useful. I have however worked the stitches before and after the bobble (on the next row) as tightly as possible.
I hope this will help someone else in the future who is looking for a nice rounded bobble


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I recently tried the Japanese method of using a crotchet hook to produce the bobble. It was very satisfactory.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I love bobbles, I will have to check this out.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, I've bookmarked this. I love bobbles but hate making them. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> I recently tried the Japanese method of using a crotchet hook to produce the bobble. It was very satisfactory.


Is there a tutorial on YouTube for this method? Any way to make a bobble easier, I'm all in.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Is there a tutorial on YouTube for this method? Any way to make a bobble easier, I'm all in.


Japanese books have full instructions in them. Think there is something on Youtube but I am in an airport at the moment and Youtube keeps dropping out. Will message you in a couple of days time


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks interesting,i must try it,thankyou for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> Japanese books have full instructions in them. Think there is something on Youtube but I am in an airport at the moment and Youtube keeps dropping out. Will message you in a couple of days time


I look forward to seeing this also.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

judyh47 said:


> Japanese books have full instructions in them. Think there is something on Youtube but I am in an airport at the moment and Youtube keeps dropping out. Will message you in a couple of days time


I would like to see this too.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> Japanese books have full instructions in them. Think there is something on Youtube but I am in an airport at the moment and Youtube keeps dropping out. Will message you in a couple of days time


I'm sorry your MIL is so ill--hope you will get to come back and finish your trip eventually. Maybe you can even add some places next trip that you didn't gave time for this year. Safe travels.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried your pattern.it works very well,thank you!


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

This sounds very doable! Bobbles have never been enjoyable for me. This just might work and be enjoyable too! Thank you!


----------



## PatternDuchess (May 22, 2015)

Thank you - I thought I was alone with this geeky search in perfection


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

In Canada, we don't teach our grandmothers how to suck eggs either, Gilly. LOL


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Many thanks.. will definitely try this one.. use this stitch so often in my designs.. xo ws


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Have bookmarked - Thank you for your research and for posting.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> I recently tried the Japanese method of using a crotchet hook to produce the bobble. It was very satisfactory.


I have photographed the two sections, hope the copyright police aren't watching me.lol!
This is in the Clear & Simple Knitting Instruction book. Even without being able to read the writing, the pictures are good enough to follow. 
I found it easy enough to handle the hook and keep the knitting needles out of the way while doing it .... and I rarely use a crochet hook.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks, I've bookmarked this. I love bobbles but hate making them. Maybe this will help.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I wonder what satiated warts look like.



Sorry.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> I wonder what satiated warts look like.
> 
> Sorry.


Methinks you are using the "other" horny!!You is naughty!!!Lindseymary


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. Will try it.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> I have photographed the two sections, hope the copyright police aren't watching me.lol!
> This is in the Clear & Simple Knitting Instruction book. Even without being able to read the writing, the pictures are good enough to follow.
> I found it easy enough to handle the hook and keep the knitting needles out of the way while doing it .... and I rarely use a crochet hook.


Thank you so much for this. I wish I had seen this two weeks ago! Much less stretching of surrounding fabric and resultant holes.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like bobbles but don't like the look of the ones I have made. Will have to give your method a try. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Marinita (Sep 24, 2014)

It does look very pretty! Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Years ago I started an afghan with knitted bobbles. They were perfect! I never finished the afghan......it took me so long that I hated the color about 1/2 way through. But........I really think this is how I made them. Every youtube I looked at did not make them the same way I did but I think you found the right one. Many thanks!


----------



## SunnyReykjavik (Sep 8, 2015)

Saving this for future reference!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

gillyc said:


> The directions in the pattern are very clear but my execution of them is sadly lacking - the bobbles look more like horny warts.
> 
> Thank you, gillyc, for sharing your pattern. I can tell you have put a lot of effort into this. I had to laugh when I read your description of what bobbles usually look like, because that's pretty much what mine look like, too. I can crochet pretty bobbles with ease, but my knitted ones just don't turn out as well.


----------



## Pat_K76 (May 14, 2016)

Will have to try this thank you!


----------



## Pat_K76 (May 14, 2016)

Do we turn the work on #10 and thought about slipping stitches do we slip them so the pull yarn stays on top to work with? Hope you don't mind me asking. Thanks so much.


----------

